# Progress report on Lumber Mill (Pics)



## davetrou (Jan 2, 2008)

Progress report on Lumber Mill (pics)
I noticed there hasn’t been any post in a couple of days, thought It might be a good time to post a few pictures of the last few weeks progress on the Lumber Mill. I finished staining It today and it looks a little dark, but think It will bleach out ok in a couple of weeks. (I hope) 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...ww.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer"></embed>


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Looking Good!! Keep us posted Regal


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking _real_ good! That's excellent craftsmanship!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Is this a kit? Or did you cut and fit everything.....Either way I is one beautiful building.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Excellent! A lumber mill ought to be made of lumber.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow Dave, that is amazing....keep up the great work! 

Chris


----------



## davetrou (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Guys, for the kind words.

John - Built from scratch. 
I'll upload a few more construction photos,to the post above.


----------

